# Lycadon's Eldar Army: W.I.P



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey all, 

Now that i'm done with my Dark Eldars to get a hang of painting again, i'm finally ready to start on my Eldar army. 
As for the color scheme, i'm really fond of the dark Ulthwé scheme but i want to give my own touch to it, using green instead of red and adding decoration. More background info about my Craftworld will come soon.
Anyhoo i'll delay you all no longer and show some pictures of what i've done so far :biggrin:










To give an idea of what Color Scheme im heading here's an example - This is by any means NOT the final state, its a rough first attempt. Oh btw, yeah its magnitised 









And my Farseer i modified because i was unhappy with the original pose holding the Witchblade (I had to cut out the blade to make the spear tip, destroyed my *Plastic* Cutter ^^):

























Tell me what you Guys 'n Girls think and feel free to C&C


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

Looking good mate, i like the spear on the farseer. Are you going to be painting the aspect warriors their aspect colours or your craftworld colours? Will be good to see the Swooping Hawks, i really love the models, got some myself sitting in their box somewhere. Good start mate


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Heya Goose, yeah i forgot to mention i'm gonna paint them all in my Craftworld Scheme. I just don't like the idea to have a standard color for aspect warriors... i want to create something more unique/custom  I know its probably against all Eldar Lore but hay i want to have something different hehe. Cheers mate for the Rep!


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

finally an eldar project log! 
hopefully once I get my camera working I can inspire you with my iyanden force.


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Dthwish09, i would really appriciate that cause frankly its hard to find a full painted army of Eldars lately, all i see is Blood Angels, Space Marines and some more Space Marines  Cheers! Let me know when you posted them.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I really like the spear on the Farseer too. They can be a little static sometimes but that gives it a dramatic edge.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking great so far loving the GS work. Now you ve made me want eldar again damn you lycadon!!!


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

LTP, than my evil plan has worked *sinister laugh* 

In the mean time i added some more details to the Spear and started thinkering about the White on the Turret.. because im not really satisfied with it looks way to clean/unrealistic.


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Quik update on the Weapon Platform: Im pretty satisfied with the white/bone now. 


















Now to make all the 5 possible weapons identical!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking good. If i may suggest one thing on your gems i would lighted up the end opposite the white highlight to just make it a tad lighter then it will really pop. Maybe just go one shade lighter on the bottom.

Are the grey bits pattern or weathering?


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tips LTP, i'm really figuring out how to make realistic gems atm  so cheers. As for the grey bits yeah they're weathering at an early stage back than.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

No probs. With the weathering, im not really amazing at weathering because i always go for the "clean" look with my models damn ocd lol. 

I could suggest that maybe you could do either:

- a really thin glaze of say a brown/orange over the grey to indicate a slight oxidisation to the exposed parts 

-or to show that its faded you could shade the black with kommando khaki or a similar light colour to show that the paint is older and thinner. 

The second one might not show up very well on pictures as cameras tend to pix-elate the effects. Like i said though im not great at weathering myself so its up to you if you wanna listen to me lol. By all means ignore me! Cant wait to see more from you.


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Heya LTP thanks again for sharing ideas, im still trying to figure out what material the Eldar weaponry is made of, my guess is wraithbone but i can hardly find any info about it not even in the Codex. 
So if it is indeed Wraithbone i think rust is out of the question, if you ment that with the brown/orange glaze  I've added small bits of Wolf Grey yesterday and i'm pretty happy with it. I will post pictures of it once i've done all 5 of the guns probably tonight. 

So i guess i'm ignoring you a bit, for now


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

yes Eldar have weapons of wraithbone...and shuri...shuri...shurikens


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Cheers mate


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh yeah forgot about that lol dont i look like and idiot lol. Its the imperium filling my mind with metal weapons and vehicles damn them! Yep ignore me because im talking crap lol. Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

K Guys 'n LTP here's my update on the Eldar. I've been busy for about 3/4 days getting one of my Swooping hawks the propper scheme i wanted, i was stuck on the color of its Weapon for 2 days... really got me frustrated hehe. I'm aware that the white is way too thick, but thats cause its layer upon layer to get a clear white, so better luck next model now that i know how to do it. So here it goes:




















C&C are more than welcome *even if it makes you look like a semi-idiot (Just kidding LTP )


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

looking good mate.. i really like the swooping hawk... makes me want to get mine assembled and painted... in regards to the white... just thin it down alot more and apply enough coats of the thinned down white till its solid and uniform. Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I love the chosen colours man, that swooping hawk looks tits... however one bit of advice; watch the consistency of your paint. Even on the small pics I can really pic up some heavy gloppy brush strokes. It kinda looks like you're trying to paint the whitish colour over a black under coat in one go! Nice, easy layers over a light grey base would really do the trick man. Good job so far though, have some rep!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Agree with horus, the colour scheme is fantastic.

+rep in anticipation of a full squad of these with some thinned out white :biggrin:


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks allot for all the Rep and tips concerning the White . What i did was add a Brown underlayer, apply Bleached Bone and as final White, i was trying to get a very light Bone leaning more towards White. I'm trying to do it differently now adding a light grey instead of a brown underlayer, and ofcourse thinning down my white drasticly. Hope it will work and i'll update as soon as i got time to paint again. Cheers guys!

EDIT: A little Teaser on what im up to today:


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

And an Update on what belongs to those legs:

























Will post better less darker pictures once im done with my Wraithlord.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree with the earlier comments about thinning your paints, it does look a little thick, but the scheme looks the mutt nuts. Awesome job! +Rep


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Marneus 
Another sample pose and a picture of all the parts i magnetised:

















Whats left to do is clean him up a bit and fill all the gaps and magnet parts with Green Stuff to make it look silky-smooth.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking good i love the new Eldar models. Damn you Lycadon making me want them. The wraithlord looks awesome so far cant wait to see him painted up.


----------

